# Bad Pool Caller BSOD



## PC-Myths (Mar 1, 2010)

First time I've come across this BSOD... what is the cause & solution


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 1, 2010)

I've just had another BSOD  

This time it say's "driver IRQL is not less or equal.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times I've run into that driver error.  I've reinstalled win7 an insane amount of times and it kept coming back.  As soon as I turned auto updates off for non-windows based things, it never came up again.  It almost always started right after I updated my office 2007 through windows update. Do you have that and have you updated it?  That could be an issue or it could just be strange coincidence, but again since I reinstalled win7 again and turned off the office updates I've never had that driver issue since.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Goodman (Mar 1, 2010)

Installed a new driver lately?


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 1, 2010)

I do have office, can't say I've installed any kind of update in the past 48 hours so maybe it's not that, nor have I installed any new drivers either.

Come to think of it though I was having BSOD's the other week due to a faulty PCI WLan card, but it stopped on it's own, I kind of have a gut feeling it is still to do with the WLan card... maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 1, 2010)

PC-Myths said:


> I do have office, can't say I've installed any kind of update in the past 48 hours so maybe it's not that, nor have I installed any new drivers either.
> 
> Come to think of it though I was having BSOD's the other week due to a faulty PCI WLan card, but it stopped on it's own, I kind of have a gut feeling it is still to do with the WLan card... maybe I'm wrong.



Well, pull out the WLAN card and see if it still happens


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 1, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Well, pull out the WLAN card and see if it still happens



Well to be honest if I did that I would be without the net for hours if not days waiting for a BSOD which possibly might not come. 

However I've changed my WLan card for another one of the same brand & model from a sister rig and so far I've had no problem's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

what is the BSOD stop code?


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 1, 2010)

What part of the BSOD would the stop code be?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

were it says 0x0000000D1 or something like that


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 1, 2010)

If I get another related BSOD then I'll post back here, but untill then ...


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok so I got another BSOD a few minutes ago this time I've got the stop code....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Him I've gotten your first two BSOD's when trying to overclock my Phenom Processor, so those are hardware related and the last one I would get randomly on my laptop.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

nwifi.sys... It's definitely the WLAN card / its drivers.

Get new drivers, or try a different WLAN card with different drivers.

if nwifi.sys itself is a system file, try repairing it.


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 2, 2010)

From what I know so far this is just a 64bit driver issue, I've been using the same card and a 32bit driver on my sister rig and never a problem.

Is there anyone here who user's Windows 7 64bit with a Marvell Liberties WLan card?


----------



## Steevo (Mar 2, 2010)

Bad pool call is a memory, or memory controller error. Check your memory or loosen the timings and try to replicate the events that caused the error.


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 2, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Bad pool call is a memory, or memory controller error. Check your memory or loosen the timings and try to replicate the events that caused the error.



My memory/RAM has been as it was since the day I brought the rig.


Seem's like I'm finding a few different problem's that I've not come across at all before


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 3, 2010)

PC-Myths said:


> My memory/RAM has been as it was since the day I brought the rig.



Even more reason to let memtest run to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 4, 2010)

ARGH!!! Another BSOD this time it has happened while using a different WLan card, well infact it's not a card it's a USB Dongle, but anyways the BSOD is below. It is obviously something to do with just my wireless as it's happened on 3 different WLan cards/dongle.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 5, 2010)

is it the same blue screen for each of the 3 different cards?


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 5, 2010)

I've now posted 2 of the 3 BSOD's... 

The stop code's are different, however to me it clearly is a wireless connection error in some form, maybe?


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 5, 2010)

Have you tried letting Windows assign a driver to it?

Have you tried installing the driver in Vista compatibility mode?


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 5, 2010)

The driver installed for the WLan card/s is the one windows assign's.

As for my USB WLan dongle I have to install the driver via the Netgear software.

Also another thing to add is that I've not had a problem in the past 3 month's of using Windows 7.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 5, 2010)

What first brought on the BSOD?


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 5, 2010)

I may be wrong here but they seem to happen when I'm using the internet for streaming TV or other mid/high level usage.


----------



## wolf (Mar 5, 2010)

ive been getting this one too, and its really starting to shit me


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 5, 2010)

wolf said:


> ive been getting this one too, and its really starting to shit me



What WLan type are you using?


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 5, 2010)

... As you can see another BSOD driver irq not less or equal! 

This is really annoying me now... there is only so many times a day I can deal with this


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 6, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Have you tried installing the driver in Vista compatibility mode?



????


----------



## PC-Myths (Mar 6, 2010)

@mastrdrver: Sorry I totally missed that before, but anyway's no I haven't... I've not come across this before either would you mind telling me the basics to do this?


----------



## Techtu (Mar 11, 2010)

Right.... I'm PC-Myths, well I was, but that's another story so anyways...

This might just be coincidence but I've moved my pc maybe 10ft to the other side of the room for a better wireless signal, however since I've moved my pc closer to the router I've not had a single BSOD...

any thought's on this?


----------

